# Michigan guy



## brazilusa (Nov 1, 2006)

Hello all, I am getting so confused with all the forums out there  But here I am. A transplant from the Illinois/Iowa border to Michigan. Lansing,MI and soon to be closer to Detroit and enjoying a bit more studies at Wayne State University.

Kenpo/Kempo in Sterling, Illinois and Kung fu in Moline,Illinois were my introduction to martial arts. Then college and military kept me moving but I got to learn alot from Georgia to Europe and Brazil. Hapkido,Muay Thai,Shiao Chiao,Jeet Kune Do and more. 

I will be living near Detroit and commuting to Wayne State University and it would be great not having to drive over an hour to practice.


----------



## Ping898 (Nov 1, 2006)

Welcome to MT  :wavey:  We're an easy going group and don't bite much except in the Study when talk of politics comes up, so hopefully you won't be too confused here!


----------



## bydand (Nov 1, 2006)

Welcome to MT.  Hope you find a great place to train.  I'm sure Brian, and/or Rich will chime in here to help you find something close, they are both from right close to you.


----------



## Carol (Nov 1, 2006)

Welcome to MT!  artyon:


----------



## SFC JeffJ (Nov 1, 2006)

Welcome and enjoy from a lil south of ya!

Jeff


----------



## exile (Nov 1, 2006)

Welcome to MT---good to have you with us!


----------



## HKphooey (Nov 1, 2006)

Welcome to MT!


----------



## terryl965 (Nov 1, 2006)

Welcome and happy posting


----------



## crushing (Nov 1, 2006)

Welcome fellow Michigander


----------



## ArmorOfGod (Nov 1, 2006)

Qapla and welcome to the group!

AoG


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Nov 1, 2006)

Welcome to MartialTalk and there are plenty of places to train at down by Detroit.  Good luck and ask if you need any questions.

This place should be at the top of your list.
http://www.warriorway.com/

Once again welcome!


----------



## JasonASmith (Nov 1, 2006)

Welcome to MT...


----------



## Touch Of Death (Nov 1, 2006)

Welcome.
Sean


----------



## fnorfurfoot (Nov 1, 2006)

Welcome to the board.  Enjoy.


----------



## Kacey (Nov 1, 2006)

Welcome, and happy posting!  :wavey:


----------



## Jade Tigress (Nov 2, 2006)

Welcome to Martial Talk ~ Enjoy!


----------



## stone_dragone (Nov 2, 2006)

Welcometo MT!  Great to have you aboard!


----------



## Hand Sword (Nov 3, 2006)

Warm welcome to you!


----------

